# Don't Use No Deet On Yer Begonias



## shadow745 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just have to applaud Shelby's comments on the most recent episode of Ax Men. Reminds me to never put Deet on my begonias, lmao. 

Will say that utilizing Stephanie's "assets" definitely draws alot more interest to the an otherwise boring a$$ reality show. Him referring to her as "a tough sum#####" was simply priceless.


----------



## struggle (Dec 24, 2012)

Shelby is the only reason I watch the show. He to me is the only real entertaining person/group on there.

His cousin talking about shaving them I'm not so sure that is made up. They are pretty sincere in the way they talk about it like you would around a group of friends if the subject came up:msp_scared:


----------



## atikovi (Dec 25, 2012)

shadow745 said:


> Will say that utilizing Stephanie's "assets" definitely draws alot more interest to the an otherwise boring a$$ reality show. Him referring to her as "a tough sum#####" was simply priceless.



You talking 'bout the woman that looks like Paris Hilton or Erma Bombeck?


----------

